# NEW HALLOWEEN HAUNTCAST feat. ALLEN HOPPS



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM - "CHILLER THRILLERAMA" - feat. Allen Hopps of Dark Hour Haunted House, Chris Kullstroem author of "Drawn to the Dark" with music from Midnight Syndicate

Available now at Hauntcast - http://hauntcast.net/hauntcast-post-mortem-10/
Google Play -https://play.google.com/music/listen#/ps/I64x55h3xv42pugm2rwot23wbkm
iTunes - https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/hauntcast-radio-for-haunters/id359517803?mt=2


----------

